# My Vintage Lcd Collection



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

They're all working fine and all are in more or less NOS condition. I store the oldest ones (bottom row middle 2) without batteries as they really gobble them up. I have a couple more on my wish list but it's going to be one in one out from now on.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice! I have a soft spot for vintage lcds and have a few Seiko ones left, I love the Pam Am world time bottom left, Ive had a fair few of them over the years but sadly not anymore... Cost the same as a Rolex Sub in 1979!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Interesting. I have the integrated bracelet variant of that Omega in the first slot. 

Later,

William


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

Love the gold one its a monster


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

very nice collection,in particular the older ones,the seventies was the decade of my youth so pulling a few nostalgia strings here.i have but the one in my collection ,bought because texas intruments uk was local to me.it looks a bit solitary in the collection so will probably move it on,heres a couple of pics,....


----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

Like Greasmonkey above, I remember the new digital era from my youth, with the LED variants, then the LCD coming of age. I really love the collection.

The big old hunk of steel on the bottom row reminds me of "Gort" from the original film "The day the Earth stood still".

I really should get an old LCD for my collection, they're so cool.

Thanks for sharing the pics of your great collection!


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

The big gold one at the bottom is an Epsa-Optel Segtronic. It was one of the very first LCD's on the market and it's massive (it had to be as the movement/module was largely hand soldered). What I like best about it is that you set the time with a crown and stem as with an analogue watch. It's gold filled to 80 microns with 18k as well so it looks a bit bling


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is a very nice collection - certainly taken me back to the 70's when I had one or two or three at various times.

IMHO you ought to keep those and expand your collection.

Regards

David


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

digibloke said:


> They're all working fine and all are in more or less NOS condition. I store the oldest ones (bottom row middle 2) without batteries as they really gobble them up. I have a couple more on my wish list but it's going to be one in one out from now on.


Lovely collection there,I have just started mine with a Hamilton/Pulsar/Omega LED on bracelet.

Apparently the module is the same as the Omega TC3 Constellation,I also have my eye on a couple of Seiko LEDs.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I had one of the first LCD watches, can't remember the maker, it had the loudest alarms that I've ever heard on a watch.

Sadly it ate batteries but I can remember watching fascinated as the numbers clicked over.

I honestly thought that the day of analogue mechanical watches was over.


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

luddite said:


> I had one of the first LCD watches, can't remember the maker, it had the loudest alarms that I've ever heard on a watch.
> 
> Sadly it ate batteries but I can remember watching fascinated as the numbers clicked over.
> 
> I honestly thought that the day of analogue mechanical watches was over.


My sentiments also luddite (Analogue mechanical).

I was nowt but a lad in my teens when I thought they were fading out,although mechanical has come back full swing.

That said lcd only seems to be used in multigraph watches.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

blackwatch said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > I had one of the first LCD watches, can't remember the maker, it had the loudest alarms that I've ever heard on a watch.
> ...


I have a Breitling Aerospace,an Omega Multifunction and a Tissot which rely on their twin lcd displays.

So the lcd watch is still live and kicking


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry your absouloutly right I'm having a senior moment.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not a headline we see often in the Electric Watches section - - but impressive just the same. They have a charm but sadly, not much of a heart tickin' away, :lol:

I'm glad someone is taking on the preservation of this kind of piece :yes:

I've a couple of TIMEX, a Skiathom and an Expedition sort of thing, but it's for convenience rather than collecting them - - they go through security usually without triggering the alarm being mostly plastic. 

Right, who's got a set of LED watches to show and tell about?


----------

